# Bittboy CFW guide V2 V3 V3.5 (Updated CFW_V3.9_Beta_20190610



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 7, 2019)

THE END


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 16, 2019)

@3DSDSXL tested 3.1 version from link here, but wix site redirects to old build from 03.06. Is it possible to use another better menu haldler since i probably resetted skin to defalut and tittles font messed up... after first boot it was ok. Also is it possible to use tv out somehow?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2019)

I allow myself to add a link to my special problem with the partition/file system : https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-bit...ne-who-cant-access-the-main-partition.533909/


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 19, 2019)

Join the discord channel for support https://discord.gg/FzCeqvt we have plenty of helpers at hand.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*There is only the (V2 Bittboy) get a 20% discount limited time only
in Stock buy here http://retromimi.com/?aff=5
use the code "happy2019" on checkout to get %20 OFF*


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 19, 2019)

https://droidbox.co.uk/how-to/bittboy-custom-firmware-installation/


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 20, 2019)

New beta updated


----------



## okbyenow (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey, thanks for your great work !
I would like to try this but unfortunately Google Drive is blocked in mainland China where I am currently, Is that possible to upload it to mega.nz ? 
That would help me a lot  Thanks!


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Mar 23, 2019)

Do this new cfw let you save in-game (battery)? Specially for Pokemon.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 23, 2019)

New features are added all the time but there is no RTC in bittboy


----------



## okbyenow (Mar 23, 2019)

I can't managed to get in-game save to works with ohboy. Any idea why ?
It was working perfectly with firmware shipped with my Miyoo


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 23, 2019)

New beta updated V3.3 enjoy


----------



## Nevercholt (Mar 24, 2019)

Thx for the CFW! I'm playing Piekmon Prism atm but I have 2 issues:

1) The screen tearing is quite bad. I don't now if this can be fixed by software though

2) In-game save only worked the first time but as soon as I try to override the save file it sort of corrupts the sd card because I'm no longer able to load the new save file, only the first one created... I can't even load a save state anymore using the emulator option :/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

Huh pretty cool you can mod this thing, might pick one up someday


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi yes we are working on the screen tearing issues and the emulators are being optimised remember its still in beta phase  thank you all.


----------



## Nevercholt (Mar 25, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> Hi yes we are working on the screen tearing issues and the emulators are being optimised remember its still in beta phase  thank you all.



Sorry if it looked like I was impatient haha! I really do appreciate all the effort you guys put in


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 25, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> Hi yes we are working on the screen tearing issues and the emulators are being optimised remember its still in beta phase  thank you all.



Please add option to use the tv-out


----------



## okbyenow (Mar 26, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> Hi yes we are working on the screen tearing issues and the emulators are being optimised remember its still in beta phase  thank you all.



Thanks for the great work.
Also do you have any idea where the in-game save issue can come from ?

It's strange because it's working fine on Miyoo original CFW


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 27, 2019)

Guys its still beta we are going for a official release soon i will let you know when.


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 27, 2019)

This is pretty exciting stuff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 28, 2019)

New beta updated enjoy  check out the easy update guide pdf file attached at the bottom.


----------



## ms87 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for this. Much appreciated


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 29, 2019)

Join our discord Channel

https://discord.me/retrogamehandhelds


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Bonny (Apr 8, 2019)

WOHA... if that's not cool, then i really don't know... WOW


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Apr 11, 2019)

Changelog
Bittboy_CFW_V3.5_Beta_20190411

*please note there are 2 gambatte ports one by Hi-ban one by steward stewards has a vibration feature added for modded users only. Same goes with gpsp one is gameblabla port other is stewards port which has also the rumble feature added. Please see which ones work best for you thanks and enjoy.


*updated gpsp_20190409.zip Support rumble feature thanks steward
*added gambatte_sdl_20190409.zip Support rumble feature thanks steward
*added port of SMS Plus GX. This is based on sauce improved fork with several fixes thanks sauce
*added gpsp_gameblabla_v2_remapping.zip thanks sauce
*added custom_pallets_pack_v1 to stewards gambattle release.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Moderator how do i change the title it really needs updating?


----------



## AceArchangel (Apr 11, 2019)

I don’t know if you all are able to help me or if this is a known issue that I have yet to hear about (still new with the device) but, gpsp doesn’t seem to be usable at all for any kind of game that requires saving. Save states do not work at all either they save but crash upon loading or they don’t save at all. Battery saves are just as bad I’ve tried multiple games from pokemon to mario to zelda to spyro they all seem to save some of the time but 75% of the time they don’t actually save and cannot be loaded into again.


----------



## mardem1976 (Apr 14, 2019)

Big thank you to all the developers who made this CFW possible!

Anyone have any thoughts on how they feel about ohboy vs gambatte? They both seem very good. I feel like Gambatte has slightly less screen tearing (if that's possible), but Gambatte currently has no way to edit controls, and I can't get used to the switched A and B buttons. What do you think about these two?


----------



## Ximixurrix (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi I have the same problem. Saves, either battery or via gpsp savestates, work just once, then it’s impossible to save again. It’s a nice handheld but this make it useless... hope it can be fixed 



AceArchangel said:


> I don’t know if you all are able to help me or if this is a known issue that I have yet to hear about (still new with the device) but, gpsp doesn’t seem to be usable at all for any kind of game that requires saving. Save states do not work at all either they save but crash upon loading or they don’t save at all. Battery saves are just as bad I’ve tried multiple games from pokemon to mario to zelda to spyro they all seem to save some of the time but 75% of the time they don’t actually save and cannot be loaded into again.


----------



## Ximixurrix (Apr 16, 2019)

A quick update: after upgrading to the lastest CFW, instaled on a new SD, saves finally work as expected. I don't know if the problem was the FW or the SD, but anyway upgrading is very simple and a 8GB SD (big enough for keeping the best games in every emulator) is not expensive at all. Resizing the main partition is also simple but not mandatory.
I'm very happy with this little device now  thanks for your work on this CFW!



Ximixurrix said:


> Hi I have the same problem. Saves, either battery or via gpsp savestates, work just once, then it’s impossible to save again. It’s a nice handheld but this make it useless... hope it can be fixed


----------



## AceArchangel (Apr 17, 2019)

Ximixurrix said:


> A quick update: after upgrading to the lastest CFW, instaled on a new SD, saves finally work as expected. I don't know if the problem was the FW or the SD, but anyway upgrading is very simple and a 8GB SD (big enough for keeping the best games in every emulator) is not expensive at all. Resizing the main partition is also simple but not mandatory.
> I'm very happy with this little device now  thanks for your work on this CFW!



A quick question what brand of memory card did you use? I think it might have to do with the brand they sent with the device.


----------



## Bonny (Apr 26, 2019)

Am i getting this right?  After the V1 and V2 version of the New Bittboy, a new V3 Version of the New Bittboy has been manufactured and already released?

With the following changes:

1. A tempered glass protector for BITTBOY screen.
2. Support vibration on games.
3. The ghost-key problem have been fixed.



Is the "tempered glass protector" just some foil to be applied to the screen or a whole new screen-cover? And can somebody please explain to me what the ghost-key-problem means at all?


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 28, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Am i getting this right?  After the V1 and V2 version of the New Bittboy, a new V3 Version of the New Bittboy has been manufactured and already released?
> 
> With the following changes:
> 
> ...



Yes, they were now selling a 'v3' with those listed changes. Mine is listed as 'shipped' from retromimi but there are not any tracking updates yet. No one currently on the discord chat appears to have received their v3 so far, as soon as they do I'm sure some youtube vids will appear.

Not sure what the screen protector will be yet, I believe the older ones had a thin film covering the screen rather than glass and apparently now that's improved on the V3.

The Ghost input issue is where pressing a face button, its 'turbo' button and a direction on the dpad at once causes the device to register as though you pressed the select button which can bring up menus/pause the game when you're just playing.
Apparently it's a hardware issue somehow related to the fact the device was originally meant for emulating NES and GB that only have 2 buttons so the user was not expected to press say 'A' and 'turbo A' at the same time.

Forum software keeps stripping out the time tag so I'll put it as code:

```
https://youtu.be/qnuJ3eZmBzE?t=605
```


----------



## Bonny (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks a lot for enlighten me!


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 29, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Thanks a lot for enlighten me!



Image of the v3 from Jutleys:

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/529983248114122764/572411689518235658/image0.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Apr 29, 2019)

Uhhh... What do you think... Should i sell my v2 and upgrage to a v3?  i'll guess it's not really worth upgrading. I'll wait for v4 instead


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Apr 30, 2019)

new boot logo implemented


----------



## chartube12 (May 1, 2019)

A v3 model just launched. Tempered glass screen, various ghosting issues fixed and has built-in rumble.

Looking forward to the v4. Said to have all the same features as the v3, but with shoulder buttons and unit is horizontal.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 2, 2019)

I have released V3.6 cfw please see the first post enjoy for V2 & V3 users now.


----------



## Bonny (May 3, 2019)

Can we use the "easy-update-method" described in the PDF for this latest CFW?


----------



## Count Duckula (May 3, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Can we use the "easy-update-method" described in the PDF for this latest CFW?



If you buy a new bittboy (v3) and want to replace the included OS with CFW v3.6 you need to write it with win32diskimager or similar, not just copy the files to the fat32 partition as the pdf guide shows.

Personally I'd use a new microsd not the included one, mine came with some corrupt/unreadable files.


----------



## Bonny (May 3, 2019)

Count Duckula said:


> If you buy a new bittboy (v3) and want to replace the included OS with CFW v3.6 you need to write it with win32diskimager or similar, not just copy the files to the fat32 partition as the pdf guide shows.
> 
> Personally I'd use a new microsd not the included one, mine came with some corrupt/unreadable files.



Well, i own a V2 Bittboy with CFW 3.4. I just want to update to 3.6.  Is it Ok to just follow the pdf guide?


----------



## Count Duckula (May 4, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Well, i own a V2 Bittboy with CFW 3.4. I just want to update to 3.6.  Is it Ok to just follow the pdf guide?



Ahh ok sorry. A few people on the discord channel have been recommending people flash the whole image. I dont think you'll get the new gameboy-style boot logo/sound if you just copy files onto the fat32 partition.


----------



## Bonny (May 4, 2019)

Ahh... OK. Will test it today. I'am a little bit lazy  Will do the simple update. Let's see what the results will be. If they are not satisfying, then i guess i'll have to flash the whole image. You'll have to know, it's a real pain for me, i'am still running Windows 7, and if i insert the Bittboys microSD, i can't access the "main"-partition or any important partition. I really have to boot a Linux-DVD as operation-system to get full access to all the 4 (5?) partions of the Bittboys microSD-card - It's a real hassle, i can tell you


----------



## Vitalquelle (May 5, 2019)

Hello, i got my new Bittboy today.

It should be the latest Version v3 (Builddate Mach 20th).

I`ve tried to install the newest CFW 3.6, but i only get a Black Screen and the Gameboy Bootsound after 5-10 Seconds.


What have i done:
1.) formattet my SanDisk 32 GB Extreme Micro SD Card with SDFormatter (Fat32)
2.) wrote the unzipped DiscImage with win32discimager to the Card (Writing was successful)
3.) placed the Micro SD into my Bittboy and turned it on
4.) after 5-10 Seconds, ther Comes the Gameboy Sound, but the Screen is black the Whole Time and even afert 5 Minutes there is no booted Screen


Because the CFW 3.6 didn`t work, is tried the same Procedere with CFW 3.4 with the same results the Screen is Black an i do not get any Picture.



The SD Card from the Seller works fine, it has some Version of a CFW on it.


EDIT:
Now it works!
I had the V2 Version insted of the V3 installed....
Now i have another Problem. I don`t know how to put Roms on it.
I only have 3 Files on it: boot (Screen Saver File), suniv-f1c500s-miyoo.dtb (DTB File) and zImage (only file)
There are no Folders to put Roms in it....


----------



## manobon (May 6, 2019)

Sorry if this is posted somewhere obvious, but is there a guide or list of all in-emulator button-shortcuts? Both in-game and just within the emulator itself? 

Specifically, I'm asking regarding MAME4all on a Bittboy V3 - I can't seem to get to a new folder/rom path once I enter the emulator and get to the grey screen that lists the roms from the most recent accessed folder.

That is, say the last folder I entered was roms/MAME/MAME S - U, how can I access MAME A - C when in the MAME4all grey screen/rom selection menu?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 6, 2019)

You can buy  the device here https://retromimi.com/products/opendingux-open-source-console?aff=5

Visit my websites here https://retrogamehandhelds.com/index.html

Discord here https://discordapp.com/invite/tkEV6F2


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 8, 2019)

V2 bittboy image has been updated to fix the issue with swap partition V2 users please redownload and try it now thanks to Steward for the fix


----------



## manobon (May 9, 2019)

manobon said:


> Sorry if this is posted somewhere obvious, but is there a guide or list of all in-emulator button-shortcuts? Both in-game and just within the emulator itself?
> 
> Specifically, I'm asking regarding MAME4all on a Bittboy V3 - I can't seem to get to a new folder/rom path once I enter the emulator and get to the grey screen that lists the roms from the most recent accessed folder.
> 
> That is, say the last folder I entered was roms/MAME/MAME S - U, how can I access MAME A - C when in the MAME4all grey screen/rom selection menu?



These are the screens of where I need help with button shortcuts to explore the rom directory - again, sorry if this is the incorrect place to ask this!

I tried editing the place where it opens for roms by pressing select on the icon (i.e., before the emulator is loaded), but the emulator seems to always go back to the place where it last opened a rom (pressing A for back doesn't go 'back', the only other buttons that seems to do anything are Turbo A and Start, which load the highlighted rom, and R, which exits the emulator). 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 10, 2019)

Preorder the new bittboy pocket go $35.99 (ships on 15th june 2019) 

Buy here https://retromimi.com/products/pocketgo-retro-gaming-system?aff=5 

Specs: CPU: Allwinner F1C100S
RAM: 32MB 
Screen: 2.4" IPS 320x240 
SDCard: supported up to 128GB 
Battery: 1000mAh Internal fixed 
Dimensions: 12.3cm x5.6cm x 1.4cm 
Weight: 100G


----------



## TheDukeOfNukem (May 12, 2019)

Installed this successfully (seemingly) to my BittBoy and all I get is a black screen. All the folders seem right, there's a tonne of them and the partitions look set up nicely, but uh, a black screen isn't the most fun thing to play in the world. Any help?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 13, 2019)

New firmware released enjoy.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 14, 2019)

Preorder the new bittboy pocket go $35.99 (ships on 15th june 2019)

Buy here <https://retromimi.com/products/pocketgo-retro-gaming-system?aff=5>

Specs:

CPU: Allwinner F1C100S
RAM: 32MB
Screen: 2.4" IPS 320x240
SDCard: supported up to 128GB
Battery: 1000mAh Internal fixed
Dimensions: 12.3cm x5.6cm x 1.4cm
Weight: 100G





New bittboy V3.5 units in stock at retromimi get your orders in while stocks last.
RetroMiMi:BITTBOY,
<https://retromimi.com/products/new-bittboy-8gb-micro-sd-card?aff=5>
Use code 'happy2019' for 20% off bittboy

NEW updated V3.5 latest Bittboy 

1. A tempered glass protector for BITTBOY screen. 
2. Support vibration on games.
3. The ghost-key problem have been fixed.
Screen:2.5inch ips 320x240 

CPU: F1C500S 408Mhz~900MHz
RAM: 32MB DDR2
16MB SPI Flash
Battery: Replaceable 
700mAh lithium battery


LDK 
You can buy the device here 
<https://retromimi.com/products/opendingux-open-source-console?aff=5>

Specs
Screen: 2.6 inch 4:3 240*320
CPU: JZ4760B mips
528mhz-up to 740Mhz
RAM: 128M DDR2
Internal memory: 16GB
Battery: BL-5C 1020 mAh
lithium battery


Visit my websites here <https://retrogamehandhelds.com/index.html>

Discord here <https://discordapp.com/invite/tkEV6F2>


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 14, 2019)

Oh man, I was going to get a Bittboy, but now I think I have to get the pocket instead.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 19, 2019)

*Bittboy_CFW_V3.8_Beta_20190518 released enjoy *


----------



## RafaelCedro (May 20, 2019)

Where I put the .wad files for the games Hexen and Heretic? I put the files in folder of this games but they don't start.


----------



## wiewiec (May 20, 2019)

There is tv-out mode working?


----------



## Count Duckula (May 20, 2019)

RafaelCedro said:


> Where I put the .wad files for the games Hexen and Heretic? I put the files in folder of this games but they don't start.



'games\hheretic' and 'games\hhexen'.
Shareware wads will be included for each in the next CFW release. 


I have not tested the full datafiles but at least one person on the discord channel was using the full version of hexen. 
Use the later versions of the WADs. Checksums here:
https://doomwiki.org/wiki/HERETIC.WAD
https://doomwiki.org/wiki/HEXEN.WAD



wiewiec said:


> There is tv-out mode working?



TV-out only works with the original Miyoo OS, which only works on model V1 and V2 bittboys.
It is not functional under the CFW, the AV cable is no longer included with the v3 and v3.5 systems.


----------



## wiewiec (May 20, 2019)

Count Duckula said:


> 'games\hheretic' and 'games\hhexen'.
> Shareware wads will be included for each in the next CFW release.
> 
> 
> ...



Little shame, because RS-97 have it working...


----------



## Count Duckula (May 21, 2019)

RafaelCedro said:


> Where I put the .wad files for the games Hexen and Heretic? I put the files in folder of this games but they don't start.



To fix hexen not taking up the full screen replace the 'games\hhexen\hhexen-sdl' file with the one from attached zip.
Fix is thanks to scooterpsu on discord, will also be in next CFW release.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 21, 2019)

Fixed the image for V3.5 units


----------



## manobon (May 23, 2019)

Just wanted to say, thanks for all the super-thorough updates!


----------



## Mark McDonut (May 24, 2019)

This thread just made me buy 2 bittboys for me and my fiance.

You are freakin awesome.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 26, 2019)

Preorder the new bittboy pocket go $39.99 (ships on 15th june 2019) order now and get the SNES buttons free don't miss out
Buy here https://retromimi.com/products/pocketgo-retro-gaming-system?aff=5
PocketGo will come with this package. Pre Order this device now:


----------



## wiewiec (May 26, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> Preorder the new bittboy pocket go $39.99 (ships on 15th june 2019) order now and get the SNES buttons free don't miss out
> Buy here https://retromimi.com/products/pocketgo-retro-gaming-system?aff=5
> PocketGo will come with this package. Pre Order this device now:



I think you should stop advertising products here, IDK what mods are up to this?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 26, 2019)

Sure no problem but only trying to keep the bittboy alive i create the cfw for it too as you can see


----------



## akidd (May 27, 2019)

latest beta for 3.5 and Legend of Zelda - Link to the Past & Four Swords for GBA doesn't work.  It worked before I updated.

Also, how do I change the name of the emulators?  On the Bittboy it says to use the L and R buttons to move the cursor to delete the existing name?   e.g. I want to rename MasterS to SEGA Genesis... I get to the rename part but I can only add to the name, not delete what is already there.

EDIT: Figured out the reason why Zelda didn't work - I had a savegame from the previous firmware.  Deleted it and bingo.


----------



## Count Duckula (May 27, 2019)

akidd said:


> latest beta for 3.5 and Legend of Zelda - Link to the Past & Four Swords for GBA doesn't work.  It worked before I updated.
> 
> Also, how do I change the name of the emulators?  On the Bittboy it says to use the L and R buttons to move the cursor to delete the existing name?   e.g. I want to rename MasterS to SEGA Genesis... I get to the rename part but I can only add to the name, not delete what is already there.
> 
> EDIT: Figured out the reason why Zelda didn't work - I had a savegame from the previous firmware.  Deleted it and bingo.



Move to the emulator icon, press select, choose 'Edit <emulator name>'. On the title/name field (at work, cant remember what it's called) press select to clear the line. Then Press A and enter a new name.
Alternatively, on your PC, edit the emulator's shortcut file (with notepad++) in gmenu2x\sections\emulators\
You an also sort the emulator list by changing the numbering of the files in this location.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jun 10, 2019)

V2 V2.5 CF_V3.9 live now



that will be all the firmwares up to date now inc pocket go enjoy all thanks to all that helped


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the update, looking forward to the pokemon mini games!


----------



## deksar (Jun 11, 2019)

I'd like to Thank you SO much for all those updates and those devs' great efforts!


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jun 11, 2019)

Does anyone one have any idea how to change the title of this thread its kinda out of date


----------



## Bonny (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't think this is something you can do on your own. You should write a PM to the forum staff, so they might change it for you.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jun 13, 2019)

This device is very pocktable and cute and well worth the money and a must in your retro game collection


----------



## xtoc (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi,

Just a small question.
I bought the pocketgo now. Could it be updated with the firmware updates within OP?
Or are those only for those gameboy like devices (https://retromimi.com/products/new-bittboy-8gb-micro-sd-card) ?

Thanks


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> Does anyone one have any idea how to change the title of this thread its kinda out of date


What would you like it changed to? Feel free to PM me if you prefer.

For future reference, you can use the 'report' tool on your own posts to request alterations such as a title change.


----------



## GoooRooo (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi! Do anyone know if cheat support is on the roadmap? Thanks!


----------



## Adstak (Jun 20, 2019)

I sure earlier in the thread it was mentioned that screen tearing was being looked into. Is this something that can possibly be fixed by the CFW offered here as this is really the only thing stopping me and many others buying any of the bittboys?


----------



## Baromo (Jun 22, 2019)

Do Pokemon games run well on the pocketgo? What about RTC?


----------



## Count Duckula (Jun 24, 2019)

Baromo said:


> Do Pokemon games run well on the pocketgo? What about RTC?



Yeah they run well, but you'd need to RTC patch them (bittboy/pocket go do not have RTC hardaware).


----------



## Baromo (Jun 24, 2019)

Count Duckula said:


> Yeah they run well, but you'd need to RTC patch them (bittboy/pocket go do not have RTC hardaware).


Do RTC patches work well? I will search about this. Thanks!


----------



## Count Duckula (Jun 25, 2019)

Baromo said:


> Do RTC patches work well? I will search about this. Thanks!



They generally just patch in the option to manually set the time, so that timed events in-game can function.


----------



## frykillr (Jun 25, 2019)

Ho, does the bittboy 2/3 or Go has the ability to OverClock?

And is it able to emulate the PS1 correctly or still struggles on 3D games?

Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## deksar (Jun 28, 2019)

Any discount code for LDK (not Landscape one)? *put_your_favourite_angel_emotion_here


----------



## Count Duckula (Jun 29, 2019)

frykillr said:


> Ho, does the bittboy 2/3 or Go has the ability to OverClock?
> 
> And is it able to emulate the PS1 correctly or still struggles on 3D games?
> 
> ...



Bittboy can normally run at 798mhz, rather than the default 702mhz, but some units may have issues.
PS1 is very limited, it struggles on most games.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (Jul 2, 2019)

How does one use cheats for these emulators?


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 27, 2019)

Link to "BittBoy CFW July 17 2019" (CFW4.0 Update Only)


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> Link to "BittBoy CFW July 17 2019" (CFW4.0 Update Only)



Nice. Changelog?


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 28, 2019)

*Bittboy CFW 4.0 (July 17, 2019)*

Minor update, installation simply unzip and overwrite into the main folder do not delete anything only overwrite
GAMEBOY: New gambatte version (20190621) - Thanks surkow and hi-ban
Adds an 'auto' palette setting. Palette with the same name as the loaded rom will be automatically loaded
See pastebin link below for more information on using this feature

GB(Rumble): (fix) Included correct rumble version of gambatte - Thanks steward
This version of gambatte supports rumble (on games that originally supported rumble), but has less features than the main gambatte port

MIDNIGHTWILD: New Game Port! MidnightWild (Arduboy game) - Thanks crait
NES: Updated FCEUX emulator - Thanks Scooterpsu

*PocketGo CFW 1.1 (July 16, 2019)*

COMMANDER: Updated with improved button mapping - Thanks scooterpsu
GAMEBOY: Updated gambatte (20190621) - Thanks surkow and hi-ban
Adds an 'auto' palette setting. Palette with the same name as the loaded rom will be automatically loaded
See wiki for more information on using this feature

GB(Rumble): (fix) Included correct rumble version of gambatte - Thanks steward
This version of gambatte supports rumble (on games that originally included rumble), but has less features than the main gambatte port. Rumble is currently extremely weak on pocket-go.

GMENU2X: (Main Menu) Updated with improved button mapping, layout improvements - Thanks scooterpsu
Press 'B' to exit from the ROM selector (previously 'Start')
Press 'X' to move up one level in the folder structure

GMENU2X: (fix) Grid theme set as default skin
MEGADRIVE: Updated picodrive emulator - Thanks scooterpsu
MIDNIGHTWILD: New Game Port! Midnight Wild (Arduboy game) - Thanks crait
MISC: Default button mapping fixes: Included config files for GAMEBOY, GBA, NES, MEGADRIVE, PS1 and GB(ohboy)
MISC: Speaker/headphone buzzing noise greatly reduced - included PWM fix - Thanks BytePorter
NES: Updated FCEUX emulator - Thanks scooterpsu
SNES: Updated snes9x4d emulator - Thanks scooterpsu



Source


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2019)

Does anyone know where to put the WAD files for Doom, Wolfenstein, Hexen etc...? And can there be used any WAD or are specific ones needed?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 3, 2019)

Solved it on my own  

But... has anyone experience with the MAME4ALL included emulator? What games does he support, and in what format? I placed 2 versions of

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Soldier_Sailor_Moon_(arcade_game)

in the MAME rom folder, but the emulator just can find / recognize them.


----------



## sandog (Aug 6, 2019)

This F/W is better then the stock F/W that come with the unit?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Aug 10, 2019)

New cfw uploaded for bittboy v3 & 3.5 version read the changelog enjoy people.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 15, 2019)

Keep in mind that the new V4.1 update is a full update and you can't upgrade!

YES! Finally FBA added, nice, i don't like Mame4all, time to do a whole new clean setup!!



> *Bittboy CFW 4.1 (August 08 & 13, 2019)*
> 
> New full image release due to some major changes to rootfs this is a full install and no upgrade available this time thank you all enjoy.
> Merged with latest GmenuNX release new features and better future support thanks ping_flood.
> ...


----------



## Bonny (Aug 15, 2019)

Can i update to 4.1 with A V2 Bittboy? Or is the update for 2.5, 3.0 and 3.5 only?


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 16, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Can i update to 4.1 with A V2 Bittboy? Or is the update for 2.5, 3.0 and 3.5 only?



All BittBoys from V2 and up, i think

See spoiler tags below for your version and download and howto!!!

@Mods you should change the title to:

*BittBoy CFW News and Updates*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@3DSDSXL  should remove the mega download links and use the official downloads page, like i posted in the spoiler tags below in the same spot for download and info, make it less an add for the store.
I don't have a problem with a link at the end of your first post to the store/shop and your page for info. now it looks like a big add for your store/shop whatever 

First post is to long, no need for all the old stuff when you update, or use spoiler tags, reduces the first page till a normal post size



Spoiler: Main GitHub "BittBoy & PocketGO" CFW page



TriForce Github CFW page for BittBoy and PocketGO

_See screenshot on where to go on from his github page _ (Yes, you can use the screenshot in your first post  )
Link to it is: https://i.postimg.cc/ZRNhRWCH/ws1.png










Spoiler: Update your current CFW to newest



*Update Custom Firmware*
*(Note: You CAN NOT update to V4.1, you need a full clean install, so backup your SD to your PC before doing so!)*

This guide is to update the version of an already installed custom firmware. This work for rev1, rev2/2.5 and rev3 consoles.

Note: Before start make sure you have installed _7-Zip_ Tool. _(You can download here)_

*1) Steps*

Download CFW image for Bittboy or Pocket Go (here)
Extract the content of the zip file.
Right click on the .img file and then > 7-Zip > Open Archive. 


Left click on the file "3.fat" Then > Open. 


Select all the files (Except the "roms" folder). 


Copy all the files on the "main" partition of the SD – just select the files, then drag and drop. 

 


*2) Notes*
If the system ask if you want to replace, select yes for all.

Close windows then insert SD on your New Bittboy.





Spoiler: Full clean install BittBoy V2 and V2.5



*New Bittboy Rev 2 Custom Firmware*
Before working with this, we would like to express our gratitude to Steward-fu and the people mentioned on main page special thanks here.

This is still a beta and is still in development. You can click the next video to see how to do.





*1) Materials*

New Bittboy - rev2 or rev2.5
SD card of 8GB or more
Lastest CFW v4.1 Image (Download)
Install Partition Wizard (Download)
Install win32diskimager (Download)
Install 7zip (Download)
Optional Install SD Card Formatter (Download)
*2) Setup*





If you are using the included SD you need to remove all partitions using _Partition Wizard_, _SD Card Formatter_ or _Windows Disk Management_. Note: SD Card need to be in _FAT 32_ format.
If the CFW file is compressed on .7zip just extract using _7zip_ before proceed.
Execute _win32diskimager_, select SD card, load the .IMG file and press Write button to proceed.
Once the image is burned on the SD card, open Partition Wizard and choose Disk Management.
Then right click on the _main_ partition and choose extend (Set it to the maximum) and apply.
Insert the SD into New Bittboy and turn it on. If it boots it is a success.
Note: If you have problems to access the "main" partition on Windows 7 or 8 please read here

Enjoy!





Spoiler: Full clean install BittBoy V3 and V3.5



*New Bittboy Rev 3 Custom Firmware*
Before working with this, we would like to express our gratitude to Steward-fu and the people mentioned on main page special thanks here.

This is still a beta and is still in development. You can click the next video to see how to do.





*1) Materials*

New Bittboy - rev3 or rev3.5
SD card of 8GB or more
Lastest CFW v4.1 Image
Bittboy rev3 (Download)
Bittboy rev3.5 (Download)

Install Partition Wizard (Download)
Install win32diskimager (Download)
Install 7zip (Download)
Optional Install SD Card Formatter (Download)
*2) Setup*





If you are using the included SD you need to remove all partitions using Partition Wizard, SD Card Formatter or Windows Disk Management. Note: SD Card need to be in _FAT 32_ format.
If the CFW file is compressed on .7zip just extract using _7zip_ before proceed.
Execute _win32diskimager_, select SD card, load the .IMG file and press Write button to proceed.
Once the image is burned on the SD card, open Partition Wizard and choose Disk Management.
Then right click on the _main_ partition and choose extend (Set it to the maximum) and apply.
Insert the SD into New Bittboy and turn it on. If it boots it is a success.
Note: If you have problems to access the "main" partition on Windows 7 or 8 please read here

Enjoy!





Spoiler: What's new in CFW 4.1



*Bittboy CFW 4.1 (August 08 & 13, 2019)*

New full image release due to some major changes to rootfs this is a full install and no upgrade available this time thank you all enjoy.
Merged with latest GmenuNX release new features and better future support thanks ping_flood.
Latest screen tearing fix & for some people experiencing distortion, thanks Roast (Only for Bittboy v3 and v3.5)
Added sd sync patch fixes the forced shutdown corruption problem thanks SantX27
Gambatte has been updated Changes:below thanks Hi-Ban
Added an option to switch between mono and stereo sound. Default option (and recommended one) is Mono.
Removed L/R menu hotkeys for most devices. Now only the power/suspend button calls the menu.

Added new fceux nes emulator much better performance thanks to koroneo
Added new game Midnight Wild game thank's to @crait
Added comic-book theme for new gmenuNX ported by Jutleys to bittboy thanks to segich & simpleasy
Added fontigrid theme for new gmenuNX support thanks s4i
Added ST-SDL Terminal Emulator by Benob, Ported by SantX27 thanks.
FBA added new fba release for arcade games thanks to Hank, see wiki for more info
New daemon from jamesofarrell, see wiki for more info




Like this


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 16, 2019)

Is TV out working ?


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 16, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> Is TV out working ?


As far as i know the new BittBoy V3.5 has no TV out (only headphone jacket)
It's not mentioned anywhere on the BittBoy page


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 16, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> As far as i know the new BittBoy V3.5 has no TV out (only headphone jacket)
> It's not mentioned anywhere on the BittBoy page



I know that, but I have BittBoy V2 and it have TV-OUT, i asked here if this feature are implemented, menu that was used on this cfw builds have option to use TV-OUT, but not all devices are supported. I have also Retro Game Plus with TV-OUT i will check if it is supported via CFW. But TV-OUT is good feature to have, even if it is only Composite.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 16, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> I know that, but I have BittBoy V2 and it have TV-OUT, i asked here if this feature are implemented, menu that was used on this cfw builds have option to use TV-OUT, but not all devices are supported. I have also Retro Game Plus with TV-OUT i will check if it is supported via CFW. But TV-OUT is good feature to have, even if it is only Composite.


Yeah i was wondering why V2 has TV out and why they left it out on V3(.5), It's alway nice to be able to play on the big screen


----------



## sandog (Aug 26, 2019)

what is the difference in the v3 and 3.5?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

links are down


----------



## Bonny (Oct 5, 2019)

sandog said:


> what is the difference in the v3 and 3.5?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> links are down



Look carefully at this page, there are all differences listeted between the versions. https://github.com/TriForceX/NewBittboyCFW

AND: I'am currently using CFW 4.2 on my New Bittboy V2. It seems the page mentioned above is now not longer listing/talking/providing the Miyoo CFW, and is now only talking about the "Community CFW" which is on v1.3.1.

They're saying:


*The Miyoo CFW is the clean base CFW with the lastest developer updates*
*The Community CFW is the full package with all the lastest community updates. (homebrews, emulators, etc...)*
*Does anyone know more about this stuff?!*


----------

